# FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS



## Poseidia (Feb 22, 2012)

FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS
FUCK YOU ALL THIS PLACE SUCKS


----------



## Spatz (Feb 22, 2012)

Ooh, look at the rage-troll, lets give him the time of day!

NO!

Mods, lock thread NAOH so that this guy doesn't get the ruddy satisfaction he's looking for.


----------



## Dar (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey, a troll. Seems like he's new to it. Anyways, mods, don't lock it. Delete it.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 22, 2012)

3/10


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 22, 2012)

Jolty said:


> 3/10


Really? I would give him/her a 2/10, just for the effort.

C'mon bro/a, at least have the decency to put this thread in the right place.


----------



## Monoking (Feb 22, 2012)

Um, hello? Why are you all feeding the troll?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 22, 2012)

this is a serious PSA you guys i don't understand why you're not all listening to this informed and articulate chap.


----------

